

Making of Prince of Persia now available as an ebook - freeman478
http://jordanmechner.com/blog/2011/10/ebook/

======
adam-a
I read most of the journal entries when they were on his site (they seem to be
removed now) and found them hugely interesting. He is obviously very talented,
not just at making games, but also as a writer; he wrote the screenplay for
the recent PoP movie. The journal was well written and a really interesting
view on the 80's video game industry.

The only shame is that this eBook won't contain the videos that were in the
journals before. Most of the animation in the original PoP was done by
rotoscoping (or something like that) and he uploaded some of the old footage
he used. There was a particularly great one of his brother doing the running
turn, which was remarkably recognisable.

I would definitely recommend if you have any interest in making games, or in
the creative process in general.

~~~
freeman478
They are still available here (<http://jordanmechner.com/old-journals/>) but
they are not linked in the post :)

~~~
epaga
Some real gems there, like the old video material he used to draw the
animations. [http://jordanmechner.com/old-
journals/1985/10/october-20-198...](http://jordanmechner.com/old-
journals/1985/10/october-20-1985)

------
bad_user
Nice -- this is actually the first book that I'm buying for my Kindle and it's
worth it.

Up until now I've been reading prose from project Gutenberg, online articles
with the help of Instapaper and technical books available for free.

Btw, on my Kindle I've also began reading Thinking in C++; Bruce Eckel has a
very wordy style, but it's pretty cool if you have the patience and I think
it's one of those technical books that can be read on a Kindle. I've been
formatting it for Kindle, posted here in case anyone is interested:
<https://github.com/alexandru/ThinkInCPP4Kindle>

~~~
philbarr
that's great, thanks!

------
shadowsun7
I paid immediately. This is a great book, if you want a preview, go here:
[http://jordanmechner.com/wp-
content/uploads/resources/POP_sa...](http://jordanmechner.com/wp-
content/uploads/resources/POP_sample.pdf)

------
ssdsa
Thanks for the head up. I bought it right away!

------
aw3c2
Nice, I have his journal in HTML on my reader but never got around making them
nicely readable.

------
philipDS
I'd love to read it, but I think it's kinda pricey..

~~~
reitzensteinm
8 bucks for a 300 page book? What's that, $1.60 per hour of reading time? If
anything it's generously priced.

~~~
philipDS
Would you measure quality in number of pages? I was just being honest, and I
think it's quite pricey for just some "notes". Maybe the notes are of
exceptional quality, in which case I'll be happy to pay 8 dollars. I will have
a look at it though.

~~~
adestefan
I spent a good chunk of time last fall reading through them and it's a
fascinating look at how games were made at the time. It's very well done.

